# Create Your Own Blues Name



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Ever do this...

http://culturalflotsam.blogspot.com/2009/05/create-your-own-blues-name.html

I got "Old Killer Franklin"

Here is another more animated version...

http://www.bluescentric.com/culture/bluesname/index.php

It gave me "Mean Eel Wittler" among many others.

What did you end up with?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Texas Bones Jackson. Think I could make that stick? Now that I'm an "Old B*stard With a Guitar", I might as well have a cool name!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Boney Bones Hopkins ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do a search on the forum. Some of us did it a few months ago. Some good names.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Big Sugar Lee.



There's another one to get your porn name:
Take your first pet's name and your Mother's maiden name.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I made up my own a couple of months ago, even if that president is still alive... Blind Mango Obama
...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

"Burgundy Slowhand" Taylor--if that makes me anything like Hound Dog Taylor--I'll take it...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> There's another one to get your porn name:
> Take your first pet's name and your Mother's maiden name.


Scamper March????????????


----------



## Simonstoneblues (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm Blind Fingers Davis! I love it!! Lol


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

YEAH! 
Fat Sugar Parker... :rockon2:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess I'll have to ask Scott to change me from Steadfastly to Old Harp McGee.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

How About...Boney Gumbo Parker...!?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty Hips King....definitely the first and probably the last time a 6ft, 225lb white guy ever gets called that.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Boney Bones Franklin... a little redundant eh


----------

